# discus



## basketcase (Jun 11, 2004)

does anyone keep/breed discus ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

sorry, no discus. 
Although i do have many different breeds of cichlids. 7 tanks worth to be exact. If you want to know what fish i have i can tell you but i have to remember all of them.


----------



## Fuscus (Jun 11, 2004)

Discu must have clean water, slightly acid. They are nervy so require cover and/or dither fish like tetras. Best get 6 to 12 youngsters and grow them. Healthy adult pairs will spawn every couple or weeks. Often don't make good parents and eat the young


----------



## instar (Jun 11, 2004)

They are absolutly gorgeous fish those, seen them with electric blue/aqua and orange bars.
brilliant color for freshwater fish. I keep some fish, have considered them.


----------



## Slateman (Jun 11, 2004)

Not easy to breed. but once you get good pair not eating fry. You are in business.


----------



## Incredible_Reptiles (Jun 11, 2004)

Sorry Fuscy you are a bit off the mark ol' matey. Discuc like brakish water, heavily planted with reeds and broad leaf plants, you need a lot of driftwood (redwood) to give the water a very brown tinge.They are hard to breed and are good parents once they mate,but it is best to get colony of 6 or 8 young ones and let them pair themselves up. Once you have a pair they need a 6 foot tank to breed in and they take good care of thier young as they grow a slime on the side of thier bodies which the young feed off, it is quite awesome actually, it looks like they have a fungus problem just as the young hatch, but it is indeed the food for the young.Good luck and I think they are the prettiest fish in the fish world followed closely by Siamese fighters, but I used to breed these too, so I am biased.P.S This is Adam.


----------



## basketcase (Jun 11, 2004)

sweet!

i used to keep trops, but now the only ones id consider are discus. if anyone in sydney knows some decent breeders/shops nearby pm me


----------



## Adam (Jun 11, 2004)

No probs. St. George aquariums on Princes Hwy. is WELL worth the trip. They have a lot of most plants I have ever seen for aquariums. Sheryl is the name of the owner, or used to be, ask for her and she will help you with whatever questions you might have. I used to breed all sorts of tropical and kept marine as well, now my tanks are for snakes and mice and rats!!!!lol


----------



## Bryony (Jun 11, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## Nome (Jun 11, 2004)

LOL Bryony :lol: , thanks for the info, fish sure carry alot of diseases :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2004)

F.S breeding pair of Bristle nose about 7-9cm. dunno actually. havn't measured. live in Brisbane, about half way to ipswich. $25. pick up only, i have another male. bout 6.5 cm for $5. ( i sold about 50 bristles to the pet shop but he hid in a rock so i couldn't get him.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 11, 2004)

> Discuc like brakish water, heavily planted



You sure about that?


----------



## NCHERPS (Jun 11, 2004)

IR,
I used to keep Discus years ago and kept them in a low ph based water tank, softened with a peat mix filter at one end-No Salt added at all, I never got them breeding, but only because I changed the tank over to Piranha(and sold the Discus, before anyone says anything, lol!), but they all done very well.
Is this a new idea in the Aquatic world, or are you thinking of Archer fish or something like that?
Interested to know more.

Neil


----------



## peterescue (Jun 11, 2004)

Try the Discus Assoxiation in Sydney. I cant remeber ther actual name but they have regular shows and comps.
Peter


----------



## Adam (Jun 12, 2004)

Magpie, YES I am fairly sure of this cause this is what my discus used to breed in.I could be wrong.


----------



## Adam (Jun 12, 2004)

NO the brakish is sooooo slight it's not funny. It may have been because I was in Tamworth and the water there is VERY harsh and hard to get right for the fish, but what I used to have to do was add about 2 to 3 tablespoons of table salt, yes that's right table salt once every 2 weeks, also I found that having a lot of redwood in the tank and allowing the water to go very brown before changing it. I had a power filter that changed the water only 4 times every hour, and yes of course the peat moss is soooo invaluable, I actually used to plant some of the reeds in the peat moss at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 12, 2004)

These fish naturally occur in the Amazon & its tributaries with a pH of 4.0 to 5.0 and also in the Rio Madeira with a ph of 6.5 to 7.0 and slightly higher mineral content than the Amazon which has next to no minerals disolved in it. The rio madeira is where the "Black Water" saying comes from. A lot of serious discus breeders use reverse osmosis filtration for optimum water conditions.

But you could always get a REAL fish and keep Tropheus


----------



## soulweaver (Jun 12, 2004)

i used to have a discus, but i threw it away


----------



## instar (Jun 13, 2004)

I had a frisbee once, but it wouldnt breed, no matter what. come to think of it, it didnt eat much either, just floated around.










Should get a 10 on the "corny-o-meter!!! on another note, thanks Phil, i wondered where they were native to. shame we havent got such nice natives here.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 13, 2004)

We do have some very beautiful natives here Inny, some of the rainbows are just magnificent and there was this native I went out with a few years ago that, oh well, that's another story


----------

